# Utilizzo del trattino "-" e della virgola ","



## cityofgod

Buonasera a tutti,
Vi chiedo cortesemente di darmi una delucidazione riguardo l'utilizzo del trattino e della virgola.
Sono di fronte a due scuole di pensiero. Un esempio può chiarirVi la mia esigenza:

Vado a Londra *-* capitale dell'Inghilterra *-* per incontrare i miei vecchi amici: *1a Scuola di pensiero:* Occorre usare due volte il trattino per racchiudere l'inciso.

Vado a Londra *-* capitale dell'Inghilterra*,* per incontrare i miei vecchi amici: *2a Scuola di pensiero*: Occorre usare la virgola per chiudere l'inciso aperto con il trattino.

La soluzione proposta dalla *1a Scuola di pensiero *sembra più logica, tuttavia mi sento più vicino a quella proposta dalla *2a Scuola di pensiero*, in quanto reputo l'uso della punteggiatura nella lingua italiana finalizzato a facilitare la lettura e non a "incastrare" plasticamente incisi all'interno di alcuni periodi.

Aspetto Vostri chiarimenti, sperando di non aver duplicato una domanda fatta in passato.
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## la italianilla

Ciao City! Se non avessi fatto questa domanda, probabilmente, su richiesta di qualcuno o sotto dettato, tenendo conto dell'apposizione, avrei scritto:

_Vado a Londra*,* capitale dell'Inghilterra*,* per incontrare i miei vecchi amici._

Ovvero avrei utilizzato due virgole. Se dovessi scegliere tra le due direi la prima, ma in ogni caso non ho comunque la possibilità di argomentare il perché della scelta.
Ho fatto una ricerca per curiosità e nell'Accademia della Crusca ho trovato questo. Sul trattino leggo che: 



> in alternativa a virgole e parentesi tonde, si può usare in un inciso



ma non viene specificato se sia possibile anche come apertura dell'inciso in coppia con la virgola che invece lo chiude!  
Attendiamo il parere degli altri, grazie per aver posto un quesito così interessante!


----------



## Crisidelm

Non so se considerare quello un inciso vero e proprio.
Non vedo per quale motivo non usare le semplici virgole.


----------



## gabrigabri

A me l'uso del trattino -al posto della virgola- sembra di importazione (dall'inglese?). Preferisco la cara virgola!


----------



## Jacksunny

cityofgod said:


> La soluzione proposta dalla *1a Scuola di pensiero *sembra più logica, tuttavia mi sento più vicino a quella proposta dalla *2a Scuola di pensiero*


Uhm, a me invece sembra così strana, foss'anche per una mera questione di simmetria! 


In generale - lo dico istintivamente - quando scrivo tendo ad usare i trattini... come ho appena fatto!  e cioè per _*"incastrare" plasticamente incisi all'interno di alcuni periodi*_, come dici tu. Non ci trovo nulla di male, questione di gusti forse. 

Quando invece il periodo subordinato non spezza la frase principale, _come in questo caso_, uso due virgole.



Però questa è magari una regola più empirica che grammaticale.


----------



## cityofgod

Non Vi volevo annoiare con un esempio un pò più calzante, ma può servire a capire meglio quanto espresso prima:

_Stando all'analisi di Garegnani, si può parlare di propensione media al consumo *-* e non di quota effettiva come intende Hicks *-* nella teoria di Duesenberry, poiché quest'ultima è caratterizzata dall'idea che vi sia una spontanea tendenza dell'economia a realizzare, nel lungo periodo, il pieno utilizzo della capacità produttiva._

_Stando all'analisi di Garegnani, si può parlare di propensione media al consumo *-* e non di quota effettiva come intende Hicks, nella teoria di Duesenberry, poiché quest'ultima è caratterizzata dall'idea che vi sia una spontanea tendenza dell'economia a realizzare, nel lungo periodo, il pieno utilizzo della capacità produttiva._

A prescindere dal significato del frammento di discorso riportato nell'esempio, ho inserito all'interno della frase un inciso che ha l'aspetto di una *nota a pié di pagina*, opportunamente evidenziata, o che per sua natura si *contrappone* al concetto espresso in tutto il periodo.

Grazie dell'attenzione.


----------



## Salegrosso

Secondo me ci vanno due trattini quando c'e' la contrapposizione concettuale, o comunque quando l'inciso si potrebbe mettere come nota a pie' pagina, come diceva cityofgod, o al limite anche tra parentesi:

_Stando all'analisi di Garegnani, si può parlare di propensione media al consumo (e non di quota effettiva come intende Hicks) nella teoria di Duesenberry, poiché quest'ultima è caratterizzata dall'idea che vi sia una spontanea tendenza dell'economia a realizzare, nel lungo periodo, il pieno utilizzo della capacità produttiva._

Altrimenti, quando l'inciso e' meno "isolato", anche la virgola va bene, e anzi forse  smussa il carattere isolato dell'inciso.

Insomma, secondo me le due chiusure non sono proprio equivalenti, non e' una piu' giusta dell'altra, perche' hanno due sfumature diverse.

Ciao,
Salegrosso.

(Perdonate i miei apostrofi e pensateli accentini, tutti corretti... )


----------



## Jacksunny

Sì però secondo me usare una virgola in questo modo tende a confondere l'inciso con quello che segue. Non basta, a mio avviso, che questo sia concettualmente distinto da quanto riporta la frase principale.

Leggendo il tuo secondo esempio sembra che Hicks faccia un'affermazione all'interno della teoria di Duesenberry... che poi è assurdo, lo so, sono due nomi diversi, ma voglio dire, in questi casi il trattino di chiusura aiuta la tua mente a non fare confusione. Ecco, aiuta la scorrevolezza in fase di lettura.

Ma probabilmente rimani della tua opinione


----------



## vega3131

Penso che l'importante sia chiudere l'inciso con lo stesso segno col quale lo si è aperto, sia esso virgola o trattino o parentesi.


----------



## cityofgod

Salegrosso said:


> Secondo me ci vanno due trattini quando c'e' la contrapposizione concettuale, o comunque quando l'inciso si potrebbe mettere come nota a pie' pagina, come diceva cityofgod, o al limite anche tra parentesi:
> 
> _Stando all'analisi di Garegnani, si può parlare di propensione media al consumo (e non di quota effettiva come intende Hicks) nella teoria di Duesenberry, poiché quest'ultima è caratterizzata dall'idea che vi sia una spontanea tendenza dell'economia a realizzare, nel lungo periodo, il pieno utilizzo della capacità produttiva._
> 
> Altrimenti, quando l'inciso e' meno "isolato", anche la virgola va bene, e anzi forse smussa il carattere isolato dell'inciso.
> 
> Insomma, secondo me le due chiusure non sono proprio equivalenti, non e' una piu' giusta dell'altra, perche' hanno due sfumature diverse.


 
Dal Tuo intervento, interessante, deduco quanto segue e Ti fornisco le mie spiegazioni:

L'uso di del trattino sia in apertura che chiusura "- TESTO - " evidenzia al primo colpo d'occhio l'inciso, ti aiuta a tenerne conto, lo mette in primo piano (commento all'utilizzo: FORTE).

L'uso di del trattino in apertura e della virgola in chiusura "- TESTO," apre al discorso la possibilità di tenere conto di un inciso che entra in contrasto con il periodo o che lo rafforza, ma il tutto avviene con una certa scorrevolezza in fase di lettura (commento all'utilizzo: CALIBRATO).

L'uso di delle parentesi sia in apertura che chiusura "(TESTO)" serve a riportare un inciso che rimanda ad un concetto non determinante nell'argomentazione che stiamo riportando, ma che merita comunque un minimo di attenzione (commento all'utilizzo: MODERATO,  DA APPROFONDIRE).

L'uso delle due virgole ", TESTO," favorisce in generale la lettura, dando un peso equivalente all'inciso contenuto al suo interno e alle rimanenti proposizioni (commento all'utilizzo: DEMOCRATICO).

Ergo, in funzione dell'importanza oggettiva dell'argomento cui rimanda l'inciso e dell'importanza soggettiva che vogliamo attribuire Noi a quel concetto che emerge dallo stesso, si parte dai due trattini per arrivare alle due virgole. E tutti hanno un loro campo di applicazione.
Sentiamo gli altri cosa pensano.
Grazie



Jacksunny said:


> Sì però secondo me usare una virgola in questo modo tende a confondere l'inciso con quello che segue. Non basta, a mio avviso, che questo sia concettualmente distinto da quanto riporta la frase principale.
> 
> Leggendo il tuo secondo esempio sembra che Hicks faccia un'affermazione all'interno della teoria di Duesenberry... che poi è assurdo, lo so, sono due nomi diversi, ma voglio dire, in questi casi il trattino di chiusura aiuta la tua mente a non fare confusione. Ecco, aiuta la scorrevolezza in fase di lettura.
> 
> Ma probabilmente rimani della tua opinione


 
La mia opinione si sta modulando in funzione dei flussi di pensiero che sono esplosi dopo gli interventi di tutti (cfr intervento precedente).

Ho incluso un Tuo suggerimento in: "_L'uso di del trattino sia in apertura che chiusura "- TESTO - " evidenzia al primo colpo d'occhio l'inciso, *ti aiuta a tenerne conto*, lo mette in primo piano (commento all'utilizzo: FORTE).", _

Sulla scorrevolezza in fase di lettura ho espresso un parere diverso, in quanto credo che la virgola sia più morbida del secondo trattino.

Sulla confusione che può generare una virgola dopo un trattino, penso che ciò possa solo avvenire quando lo stesso inciso sia lungo ed articolato (la frase espressa dall'inciso magari include anche le virgole). In questo caso il concetto che si vuole spiegare merita un approfondimento e ciò mi porta a ritenere che sia sbagliato _a priori_ inserire semplicemente - ammesso che lo sia, un inciso.
Opinioni ?!


----------



## bubu7

vega3131 said:


> Penso che l'importante sia chiudere l'inciso con lo stesso segno col quale lo si è aperto, sia esso virgola o trattino o parentesi.


Concordo.
Nell'esempio riportato in apertura di discussione, questa è l'unica scelta possibile.
Per altre informazioni sull'uso di virgole e trattini potete dare un'occhiata a questa discussione a partire da qui.


----------



## Artemide Diana

Mi accodo modestamente a Bubu7 che a sua volta concorda con vega3131, aggiungendo che a volte può occorrere una virgola dopo i due trattini, laddove il contesto lo richieda.


----------



## Crisidelm

Certo che è buffo far iniziare un inciso con la copula "e"...


----------



## Silvia10975

Artemide Diana said:


> Mi accodo modestamente a Bubu7 che a sua volta concorda con vega3131, aggiungendo che a volte può occorrere una virgola dopo i due trattini, laddove il contesto lo richieda.



Anche per me vale questa affermazione o, perlomeno, è così che leggo e scrivo da sempre 
Silvia


----------



## infinite sadness

Io penso di no, la chiusura con la virgola di un'incidentale aperta col trattino la segnerei sicuramente come errore.


----------



## Artemide Diana

infinite sadness said:


> Io penso di no, la chiusura con la virgola di un'incidentale aperta col trattino la segnerei sicuramente come errore.


 
Lo appresi durante un corso (un milione di anni fa) con Luca Serianni.


----------



## Silvia10975

infinite sadness said:


> Io penso di no, la chiusura con la virgola di un'incidentale aperta col trattino la segnerei sicuramente come errore.



Esattamente, anche per me è errore.
Inciso con inciso, virgola con virgola. Ma, nel caso in cui *–* dopo l'inciso chiuso *–,* fosse necessaria la virgola (come dice Artemide Diana) allora dovrebbe essere corretta la scrittura che ho evidenziato. Mi sbaglio?
È che non ho ben capito a cosa era riferito l'"io penso di no"...  così ho voluto precisare il mio punto di vista 
Silvia


----------



## bubu7

s10975 said:


> Inciso con inciso, virgola con virgola. Ma, nel caso in cui *–* dopo l'inciso chiuso *–,*  fosse necessaria la virgola (come dice Artemide Diana)*,*  allora dovrebbe essere corretta la scrittura che ho evidenziato. Mi sbaglio?


No, non ti sbagli.


----------



## Stiannu

Da evitare assolutamente, secondo me, è la virgola posta subito dopo il trattino, in qualsiasi punto della frase sia:
-,
Anche se teoricamente potrebbe risultare necessario, come nell'esempio:
_Al supermercato comprai pacchi di biscotti, diversi tipi di surgelati - che poi scoprimmo essere scaduti da tempo -, scatolette, snacks e bibite varie. _(Scusate la stupidità dell'esempio) 
L'inciso tra trattini dovrebbe essere seguito da una virgola che scandisca l'elenco dei prodotti acquistati, ma graficamente la combinazione "-," mi sembra inaccettabile. Sarebbe meglio cambiare la frase in questi casi. 

Credo che la sintesi dei vari tipi di inciso fatta da Cityofgod qualche post fa sia abbastanza condivisibile. L'uso dei trattini dipende comunque dai gusti ed è sicuramente di importazione inglese. Molti preferiscono usare soltanto le virgole, ma secondo me in una frase lunga e complessa in cui sono presenti già molte virgole l'uso del trattino può evidenziare un diverso tipo di inciso e semplificare la lettura.

Aggiungo un'osservazione: soprattutto in inglese, ma a volte anche in italiano, un inciso con trattini viene aperto nella parte finale di una frase, e quindi viene chiuso dal punto e non da un altro trattino. Es.
_Un simile fenomeno non è quindi nuovo nella storia di questo Paese - né d'altra parte è stato ignorato dagli osservatori e dagli studiosi._
In questo caso il trattino mi sembra quasi completamente intercambiabile con una virgola. Ma il trattino mi dà l'impressione di spezzare il tono della frase in maniera più evidente.


----------



## infinite sadness

s10975 said:


> Esattamente, anche per me è errore.
> Inciso con inciso, virgola con virgola. Ma, nel caso in cui *–* dopo l'inciso chiuso *–,* fosse necessaria la virgola (come dice Artemide Diana) allora dovrebbe essere corretta la scrittura che ho evidenziato. Mi sbaglio?
> È che non ho ben capito a cosa era riferito l'"io penso di no"...  così ho voluto precisare il mio punto di vista
> Silvia


Sì, il caso da te citato mi sembra corretto.
Il mio no si riferiva alla domanda del post iniziale, corredata da relativo esempio, dove si sosteneva la possibilità di chiudere con virgola un inciso aperto da trattino.


----------

